
MPAA Wins Movie Piracy Case in China - uyoakaoma
https://torrentfreak.com/mpaa-wins-movie-piracy-case-in-china-after-failed-anti-piracy-deal-170822/
======
kghamilton89
A whopping $210,000 settlement reached. Just LMAO. That'll show em.

